
Implications of self-driving cars - smb06
https://medium.com/startup-grind/mind-blowing-driverless-future-fcc5197d509#.knzc1o77e
======
chadcmulligan
a couple more I'd thought of

\- short haul flights will become obsolete - just hop in the car at night and
arrive in the morning

\- new crimes will occur - phantom cars will be in demand for criminals - cars
that pretend they're part of the network but are really owned by someone else
to provide false information

\- one other possibility some people won't have a home, just travel in a car
from place to place and live in overnight motels

\- eventually will cities even be necessary any more? A lot of a city is
because of a central hub for transportation like trains and buses, they'll
disappear

